# Picture of my new Kitten, Bella!



## jshun1234 (May 21, 2015)

This is my 2nd cat Bella, just got her yesterday!

she is sooo sweet and playful she is a perfect kitten =)

Bella is a Ragdoll!

i just hope she get along with my older cat Lala soon...


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

What a pretty kitten! I love seal pointed cats! 
Enjoy your new baby


----------



## kbear (May 12, 2013)

i love those beautiful blue eyes!


----------



## jshun1234 (May 21, 2015)

Thank you xD we are also mesmerized by the blue eye!


----------



## furryfriend (Apr 1, 2015)

She's pretty. :smile:


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Ooh such a pretty girl


----------



## Azerane (Feb 26, 2015)

She is gorgeous, then again all pointed cats are. I have a soft spot for the tabby points myself.


----------



## jshun1234 (May 21, 2015)

Thank you =P

ill post more of her when i get home from work xD


----------



## TranquilityBlue (Nov 13, 2014)

Color pointed cats are THE BEST!  Bella is gorgeous, you're lucky to have such a beautiful kitten!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Bella is adorable! Ragdolls have the sweetest temperaments...enjoy!


----------



## jshun1234 (May 21, 2015)

She is indeed very sweet and the whole family loves her! i just hope she gets along with my older cat Lala soon =(


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Awww! :luv Bella is drop dead gorgeous! Those blue eyes, that fluffy belly, those little pink bean feets! What a stunner!


----------



## evince (Mar 9, 2015)

What a sweetie!!  Hope the introduction goes well


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

What a beautiful baby!


----------



## UnwillingDonor (Jun 2, 2015)

jshun1234 said:


> This is my 2nd cat Bella, just got her yesterday!
> 
> she is sooo sweet and playful she is a perfect kitten =)
> 
> ...


What a gorgeous kitty! I love ragdolls, they are so beautiful.


----------

